# Gt is bringing back the Xizang for 2012



## bvarnfullagts (17. Juli 2011)

Anybody seen pictures yet?


----------



## cleiende (17. Juli 2011)

Hi there,

what is the source of the info? Grapevine or do you have a link to post here (Google did not reveal anything useful on "XiZang 2012").
Cheers,


cleiende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bvarnfullagts (18. Juli 2011)

These 26" Cruisers look like fun but why did they put a freestyle model name on it (Performer)

www.bikeradar.com/news/article/gt-bicycles-preview-2012-line-30757/ 

reviews.mtbr.com/gt-2012-bikes-zaskar-9r-pro-fury-alloy-more

I saw a post by a GT employee who was getting mad at bloggers for passing judgement on the 2012 GT line when they had only seen info on four models so far.  He stated the Xizang Ti was back for 2012.

Sorry posted links but they don't won;t post.  Google GT 2012 and follow the links.


----------



## Konaschaf (18. Juli 2011)

As far as I know there is no Xizang in 2012 - dont know the exact product-line for US but for Europe I am 100% sure


----------



## Rahbari (18. Juli 2011)

Interesting! Keep us updated! The probably hope to copy the success of the Zaskar revival a couple of years ago.

I wonder what the price will be. Last suggested retail price 1999 was approx. 4200 DM, so more than 2100 Euros. Kingmoe is the expert on this, I think...

However, I am happy that I just got my original 1994? Xizang frame today.


----------



## Konaschaf (19. Juli 2011)

there will be no price as there will be no Xizang....everything about a revival of this bike is a rumor.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (2. August 2011)

Konaschaf schrieb:


> there will be no price as there will be no Xizang....everything about a revival of this bike is a rumor.



I'll say it again.  Limited release 29er and 26".  May not be avaialable in all countries but it's happening: D

http://twitpic.com/5x7l9s


----------



## oliversen (2. August 2011)

I hope that you agree with me when I say that; if reanimation looks like that, some legends should be left resting in peace.


----------



## Kint (2. August 2011)

oliversen schrieb:


> i hope that you agree with me when i say that; if reanimation looks like that, some legends should be left resting in peace.



+1


----------



## LeFrankdrien (2. August 2011)

Word!


----------



## [email protected] (2. August 2011)

Ugly Xizang revival and fullsuspension Zaskar???
Oh my god.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (2. August 2011)

well, that is what I call "exploiting the heritage". A hydro-bent Ti-Frame with a tapered steerer.

Although I must admit that it takes big balls to produce a small series of these frames after the experience with the Zaskar Re-issue.

Even if it turns into reality I would not trade that in for my recent purchase with unbent tubes.
Given the history of the Xizang is not near and dear to the average consumer today this might actually work...
Good luck (but without me)


----------



## Kint (2. August 2011)

cleiende schrieb:


> well, that is what I call "exploiting the heritage". ....



Danke, das waren die Worte die mir beim Zaskar fully nicht einfallen wollten...


----------



## bvarnfullagts (3. August 2011)

Hoping the 29er is the only one with the bent tube.  Please please have a straight down tube on the 26er.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (4. August 2011)

Confirmed today that Xizang 29er is a for sure in the US in M/L/XL at US$2,200 suggested retail price.


----------



## Rahbari (5. August 2011)

Das macht doch die Originale nur begehrenswerter.

Auf das finale Aussehen bin ich trotzdem gespannt.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (6. August 2011)

Imported from Taiwan also.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruffian (8. August 2011)

Ein paar Bilder des neuen 29er Xizang's

http://kaoscustombikes.com.au/kaos-news/159-gt-xizang.html


----------



## Kruko (8. August 2011)

Der Rahmen löst bei mir keinerlei "Haben wollen"-Gefühl aus. Eine abgerundete Endkappe bei einem Titan-Rahmen geht für mich überhaupt nicht. Von dem Rest ganz zu schweigen.

Da bleibe ich lieber bei meinem alten Titangeröhr.


----------



## redsandow (8. August 2011)

mit den ganzen beulen und knicken kann man den rahmen neu als defekt verkaufen.schnewittchen würde immer noch schlafen bei dem aussehen.wohin mit dem faulen obst?da muss man doch jemanden bewerfen dürfen!


----------



## Kint (8. August 2011)

Der Rahmen in seiner Gesamtheit ist an Hässlichkeit kaum zu überbieten. 
3 Details finde ich allerdings schön:
1. Gerade die runde Endkappe, 2.+3. jeweils die runde Strebe zwischen den Sattelstreben und den linken Streben. 

Die angeklatscheten Sitzstreben am Sattelrohr mögen ein Zugeständnis an die Reifenfreiheit für ein 29er sein, sind für mich aber das Merkmal von billig Stahl GTs der zweiten Hälfte der 90er. 
Diese "custom" geformten Kettenstreben hab ich übrigens grade auch an nem Taiwan Hardtail... :kotz:


----------



## GT-Sassy (8. August 2011)

Ich find es Cool, genau wie das 26" Performer das kommen soll. Wenn ich jetzt noch so Besessen wär wie vor einen 1/2 Jahr, hätte ich einige schlaflos Nächte vor mir.


----------



## epic2006 (8. August 2011)

Looks like bullshit. Just an other boring frame.

Das Ganze empfinde ich als Beleidigung für den Rahmen in seiner Ursprungsform. Auch in der heutigen Zeit braucht kein Mensch 100mm Federweg an einem Hardtail und somit ist auch das "Hydroforming" Unterrohr überflüssig. Als ob die Leute dort noch niemals alte Kataloge gesehen haben. Bleibt nur Unverständnis für schlechte Recherche:



und ein Beispiel wie Rahmen mit großen Laufrädern auszusehen haben:



das reissue schaut einfach zum K aus und ich  befürchte, dass der 26" Rahmen auch nicht besser wird. Für die Designer wäre es wahrscheinlich von Vorteil gewesen an einer privaten Ausfahrt teilzunehmen oder die Galerie dieses Unterforums zu studieren. Ich für meinen Teil hätte mein xizang und sogar das Virage für eine Probefahrt zur Verfügung gestellt, wenn es dafür einen adäquaten reissue-Rahmen gegeben hätte (auch für überteuerte 2200 bucks).
So werde ich doch lieber Ketzer und gehe zu Cottic wenn ich einen modernen TI Rahmen wollen würde.

Real oldscool rocks and rules
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Greats to the GT developers and marketing managers

Gerrit

Hat jemand eine Mailadresse an die man das schicken kann? Auf die Homepage schau ich aus Prinzip nicht mehr.

Wenn das zu hart war, löscht es, auch wenn ich *fett* und *blau *bin (nur auf den NIC bezogen)


----------



## Janikulus (8. August 2011)

bäh, an dem Rahmen gefällt mir auch nichts, naja evtl. das Sitzrohr...
Ich bin mir sicher man hätte das ganze eleganter lösen können.

Mal schauen wie das 26" Modell wird, hoffentlich nicht Hydro-Krumm und Tapered.

Der Zaskar Re-Isssue Rahmen hatte ja noch ein bisschen was vom alten Zassi. Aber das ding hat ja bis auf Name, Werkstoff und drittem Dreieck nichts mit einem Xizang zu tun.

Da bin ich echt glücklich gerade noch ein Xizang ende 90er gefunden zu haben!


----------



## cleiende (8. August 2011)

Well, as long as only the small group of vintage GT nerds is complaining GT will get away with that design as it picks up the mainstream in 29er design.

My personal view: 
Looking at that frame makes my face break out. No spirit whatsoever and not even polished!


----------



## Kint (8. August 2011)

epic2006 schrieb:


> ...
> und ein Beispiel wie Rahmen mit großen Laufrädern auszusehen haben:
> ...



100mm sind nunmal der Mindeststandard der heutige verkauft wird. Hat man ja auch lange genug drauf hingearbeitet zu erklären dass man mit weniger nicht biken kann. Genauso Reifenfreiheit für 2,4er Pellen. In Verbindung mit den 29er LR macht das in der Rahmenoptik schon einen deutlichen Unterschied zum Virage - das man das nicht wirklich vergleichen kann merke ich bei meinen Experimenten mit 29" und klassichen GTs. 
Das Nomad - also der nachnachnachfolger vom Virage hat zb ne 45cm Kettenstrebe und Reifenfreiheit für 1.75er. Ich denke auch beim Virage dürfte bei unter 2.0 Schluss sein.

Je nachdem was für ne GEO man dann anstrebt ist entweder gebogenes Unterrohr oder diese gradient-like Kettenstrebe nicht optisches Alleinstellungsmerkmal sondern zwingend erforderlich - Alternative wäre sonst nen gebogenes Sitzrohr - auch nicht jedermanns Sache.

Die Überstandshöhe von nem Crosser und nem MTB kann man auch nicht direkt vergleichen - bzw relativiert sich erst bei großen Größen etwas. 

Tapered Steuerrohr ist halt ganz fein wenn man nicht so steife Legierungen verwendet -die dafür umso leichter zu verarbeiten sind... 3.25 zb. 
Alles in allem ist das Ding so wies da liegt imho (!) wahrscheinlich erstens der Geometrie geschuldet und - was es mir nicht sympathischer macht - wahrscheinlicher wiedermal GTs produktpolitik 29er nur in Größe S-L anzubieten, und wenn XL dann ist das ein gestrechter M....


----------



## pago79 (8. August 2011)

Grausam der Klumpen! 
Das Unterrohr in gerade hätte man ja auch einfach etwas höher ansetzen können und ins Oberrohr laufen lassen. Dann ein formschönes Gusset drunter und fertig wärs. 
Wenn wegen der Legierung, oder was auch immer ein dickes Steuerrohr von Nöten sein sollte, dann bitte gleich komplett in 1,5!
Die Befestigungspunkte für Züge und Leitungen sehen aus, als hätte die der Praktikant ne 1/4 Stunde vor der Präsentation einfach irgendwo drangebraten:kotz:
Warum kein Groovy tube? 

ne, ne Titan in neu und schön gibt es wohl wirklich nur bei den kleineren Frekelbuden...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (8. August 2011)

Auch mein Urteil ist leider vernichtend, obwohl das Thema doch eigentlich Potential hat.
Grausame Details, unförmig, unstimmig und ohne jeden Stil. Schade. Wieder mal eine Chance vertan.


----------



## GlockeGT (9. August 2011)

Und in 20 Jahren will doch jeder eins haben....vielleicht fährt sichs ja ganz gut???? wer weiss. Aber immer erstmal alles schlecht reden. Es passiert ja wenigstens was bei GT.


----------



## Janikulus (9. August 2011)

GlockeGT schrieb:


> Und in 20 Jahren will doch jeder eins haben....vielleicht fährt sichs ja ganz gut???? wer weiss. Aber immer erstmal alles schlecht reden. Es passiert ja wenigstens was bei GT.



es hat doch keiner behauptet, dass sich das ding schlecht fährt. Die Leute finden es einfach nicht schön. Aber mal abwarten wie der 26" Rahmen wird. 

Und hier im Forum freuen sich die Leute wahscheinlich am meisten, dass es mit GT seit ein paar Jahren wieder bergauf geht. Die meisten neuen Bikes sind hier sehr gut angekommen, schau doch mal wie viele Carbon Zaskar, Force, Sanction und Co. es hier gibt.


----------



## cleiende (9. August 2011)

Janikulus schrieb:


> Und hier im Forum freuen sich die Leute wahscheinlich am meisten, dass es mit GT seit ein paar Jahren wieder bergauf geht. Die meisten neuen Bikes sind hier sehr gut angekommen, schau doch mal wie viele Carbon Zaskar, Force, Sanction und Co. es hier gibt.



Genau. Ich hätte ja auch als Ersatz für mein gerissenes IDXC z.B. ein Cube (Oh Gott, ich muss gleich die Hände waschen) kaufen können. Aber nein, ich hab mir ein Sensor gegönnt was mit Sicherheit ein halbes Kilo Übergewicht hat.


----------



## Kruko (9. August 2011)

cleiende schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja auch als Ersatz für mein gerissenes IDXC z.B. ein Cube (Oh Gott, ich muss gleich die Hände waschen) kaufen können. Aber nein, ich hab mir ein Sensor gegönnt was mit Sicherheit ein halbes Kilo Übergewicht hat.



Volle Zustimmung. Wenn ich überlege, was wir in den letzten Jahren an Geld bei der Marke GT gelassen haben, wird mir selber schlecht. 

Im Moment fahre ich mehr mit den neuen Kisten (unter anderem einen Alpencross) als mit den Oldschool-Rädern.


----------



## epic2006 (9. August 2011)

Ich finde es ja auch gut, dass sich bei GT was rührt und sie auf altbewährte Edelmaterialien zurückgreifen. 

Ich kann/will jetzt auch nicht beurteilen, wie sich der Rahmen fahren wird. Wie Lars schon angedacht hat, hätte es aus optischer Sicht sicherlich elegantere Lösungen gegeben, ob das technisch möglich gewesen wäre kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich bin nur Beamter. 

Die ganze Diskussion gäbe es glaub ich gar nicht, wenn sie dem Kind einen anderen Namen gegeben hätten, denn ausser dem Material erinnert am neuen Xizang nichts an den Namensgeber.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## redsandow (9. August 2011)

sorry für das bild aber:
soetwas in titan (ohne Farbe) würde ich sofort haben wollen


----------



## GlockeGT (9. August 2011)

Nich das ich falsch verstanden werde. Bin ja Forums-Neuling, ich sitze aber seit nun fast 15 jahren auf GT-Rädern. 

Aber hier schreiben User die schon lange im Forum sind das es ein nicht so schönes bike ist und alle nachfolgenden Antworten gehen in die gleiche Richtung. Kann denn Geschmack so gleich sein? Ist denn GT automatisch tripple triangle??? Nee. 

Ich will hier auch niemand zu nahe treten, aber das ist ja nicht der einzigste Thread wo das so ist.

Ansonsten weitermachen, Ibc ist echt top!

Gruss Glocke


----------



## Kruko (9. August 2011)

GlockeGT schrieb:


> Ist denn GT automatisch tripple triangle??? Nee.



Bei einem Hardtail sehr wohl. Das Xizang ist ein Klassiker. Mehr noch als das Zaskar. Der Rahmen hat damals das doppelte eines Zaskar gekostet und war Highend pur. Selbst so mancher Fully-Rahmen kam nicht in diese Preisregion. Der Re-issue-Rahmen des Zaskars kam auch ohne gebogene Rohre aus und bietet 100 mm Federweg. 

Und ich mache sicherlich nicht die Marke schlecht. Hier stehen genug Dinger im Hause. Aber wenn ich einen Klassiker neu auflege, dann bitte auch vernüftig. Mit dem Zaskar war es leider genauso. Hier stimmten zwar die Formen, aber die Qualität ließ bei so manchen Rahmen zu wünschen übrig (siehe den entsprechenden Thread). Zum Glück sind bei uns zwei Rahmen gelandet, die in Ordnung waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bvarnfullagts (10. August 2011)

I just wonder when they will decide the 45-60 yr old rider is an important part of the market and make two-three models for them in early 90's geometry and metals.  Because what they can afford and want now is what they couldn't afford in their 20's and 30's, so they bought Timberlines and Tequestas back then.


----------



## Syborg (10. August 2011)

oliversen schrieb:


> I hope that you agree with me when I say that; if reanimation looks like that, some legends should be left resting in peace.



Hier ist eigentlich alles gesagt......das Xizang kann sich nahtlos einreihen in die missglückten Versuche (Mini, Käfer, Norton etc.) Legenden wieder zu beleben. Das es auch anders gehen kann beweist das Zaskar re-issue. Schade für GT, netter Versuch mehr aber auch nicht. Die Marke macht sich selbst kaputt.


----------



## oldman (10. August 2011)

single speed language: if it looks schajsse, it IS schajsse.
period


----------



## beetle (10. August 2011)

Mir gefällts.


----------



## DefektesKind (10. August 2011)

Meine Meinung: Ihh Bäh


----------



## Kint (10. August 2011)

oldman schrieb:


> single speed language: if it looks schajsse, it IS schajsse. period



word. 



GlockeGT schrieb:


> Und in 20 Jahren will doch jeder eins haben.... ...Es passiert ja wenigstens was bei GT.



Es passiert seit >5 Jahren "endlich mal was" bei GT. 
Langsam ist der Bonus aufgebraucht, und selbst Fanboys sind nicht mehr Willens blind alles zukaufen was ihnen an raren bits n pieces vor die Füsse geschmissen wird - und das Gros des Angebots, das sind einfach Taiwan Bikes/Rahmen dies ohne Label und Triangle für die Hälfte gibt. 
Und da kann wohl jeder selbst rechnen. Hardtails jetzt. Bei fullies sieht das anders aus. 



GlockeGT schrieb:


> Nich das ich falsch verstanden werde. Bin ja Forums-Neuling, ich sitze aber seit nun fast 15 jahren auf GT-Rädern.
> ... .......



Ich auch. Und dank meiner Kaufhistorie werde ich selbst bei null pflege noch mindestens 15 Jahre auf GTs verbringen können. Klassischen, denn GTs Modellpolitik sieht keine Räder mehr für mich vor. Der (ehemalige) deutsche Vertrieb schon zweimal nicht. Seit knapp 4 Jahren hoffe ich auf ein 29er in 22" von GT. 
2011 war das erste Modelljahr wo ich tatsächlich in Versuchung kam mal ein neues GT ab Händler zu kaufen, (weil überhaupt verfügbar) allerdings waren rückgerechnete 500 für nen Rahmen der dann doch wieder ne Nummer zu klein ist zu viel. Wahrscheinlich wirds irgendwann mal so ein gebrauchtes für günstiger werden, aber da hat GT dann nicht mehr viel von. Specialized kann das übrigens. Kona auch. 

Zu dem Rahmen:


pago79 schrieb:


> ...
> Das Unterrohr in gerade hätte man ja auch einfach etwas höher ansetzen können und ins Oberrohr laufen lassen. Dann ein formschönes Gusset drunter und fertig wärs. ...




Soweit ich weiss funktioniert das bei Titan genau so wenig wie bei Stahl. 
Das Material hat zu viel flex und muss deswegen als Einzelrohr ans Steuerrohr geführt werden. Oder - so dick dimensioniert werden dass sich aus dem Mehr an Material die Steifigkeit ergibt - natürlich dann mit Mehrgewicht. 

29er haben resultierend aus den größeren Rädern eine etwas andere Sitzposition, weniger Sattelüberhöhung, zumindest wenn man das Tretlager gleich tief zum Boden bringt. 
Um also diesem Trekkingbike feeling entgegen zu wirken muss die Front tiefer, was bei gewünschtem/festgelegtem Federweg bedeutet das Steuerrohr muss kürzer. Die fehlende Lenksteifigkeit wird dann zb mit tapered Steuerrohren kompensiert. 
Die naturgemäß längeren Kettenstreben werden in ein so kurzes Format wie möglich gequetscht, da das die Wendigkeit erhöht. Das wiederrum beudetet dass man mit den Streben bei konventionellem Sitzwinkel ziemlich eng an die Kurbel kommt, deswegen diese profilierten Streben. 

Das 26er wird imho genauso aus sehen - mehr an Steifigkeit ist ja immer gut, sagt die Bike, und produktionstechnisch machts halt auch Sinn. 

Das alles ist aber mehr oder minder Makulatur, denn imho ist das Ding am Markt vorbei geplant, limited dabei Mitel zum Selbstzweck.
Titan + 29r ist in Kombination einfach was für Liebhaber, Individualisten, Materialfetischisten, was auch an den Eigenschaften des Materials liegt. 
Rein subjektiv sag ich mal der Anteil an Stahl+ Titanrahmen ist bei 29er Fahrern deutlich höher als bei 26". 

Da brauch ich dann nicht so ne "rennstreckenbauweise" auspacken. 
1934 für nen Titanrahmen aus Taiwan ist auch ne Ansage. 
Für ein Drittel des Preises bekomm ich nen ungelabelten bei ebay.
von nem Onone für die Hälfte ganz zu schweigen:

für genau das gleiche entweder ein Litespeed mit lebenslanger Garantie (lynskey) oder gar europäisches custom Titan made by rewel. Dazwischen dann noch Kocmo, Van nicholas, und einige andere mehr.. 

Da ist die Luft fürs Xizang ganz schön dünn... 
rant/end, sorry für den Monolog.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepStar23 (10. August 2011)

Hier noch ein paar mehr "GT 2012"-Bilder:

http://www.bikeradar.com/gallery/article/gt-bicycles-preview-2012-line-30757/


----------



## GlockeGT (11. August 2011)

Also das blaue Zaskar ist ja mal der Hammer! Wird wohl aber nicht in meinen Finanzplan passen...


----------



## neuroncrust (11. August 2011)

Das blaue Zaskar find ich zwar auch schick, aber mit der Einschränkung, dass man die charakteristische Überschneidung Oberrohr/Sitzrohr, die beim ersten Carbon-Teil einfach wunderschön war, unverständlicherweise weggelassen hat. Auch der monostay-mäßige Übergang vom Triple-Triangle zum Hinterbau wurde verändert - ebenfalls schade. Ein Hybrid aus diesem und dem letzten wäre perfekt. 29'' dagegen find ich albern. Das Zaskar Fully ist in meinen Augen komplett schwachsinnig und das Xizang einfach nur BRUTALST hässlich...


----------



## spatzel (11. August 2011)

.............also ich finds ganz schick,nur das tapered Steuerrohr stört die Optik ein bischen,das wirkt zu wuchtig.....aber wahrscheinlich wie immer bei GTreis viel zu hoch.....was ja bei Jubis schon der Fall war......


----------



## SixTimesNine (11. August 2011)

Well boys and girls:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjwAcUXDfTg"]HÃ¤sslich, Ich bin so HÃ¤sslich...      - YouTube[/nomedia]

That´s all folks


----------



## Bullfighter (12. August 2011)

Mir gefällts leider nicht meine Preisklasse.
Ich würde mir wirklich gern ein GT 9r kaufen.
Wird woll das Karakoram 1.0 2012 werden 




Die Farbe sieht aufjedenfall besser aus als die 2011 Version.


----------



## versus (14. August 2011)

ich finde es grundsätzlich sehr gut, dass das xizang wieder aufgelegt wird und ein remake mit ergänzten discsockeln und 26" fände ich stinkelangweilig!

tapered und gebogenes unterrohr stören mich auch etwas. allerdings zeigt sich immer mehr, dass tapered steuerrohre (leider) irgendwann standard sein werden und das krumme ur ermöglicht ein längeres steuerrohr und ist somit auch der steifigkeit geschuldet. 
so (optisch) unschön beide punkte auch sein mögen, machen sie technisch an einem 29er ht sinn. es ist einfach fakt, dass man mit den grossen rädern deutlich schneller bergab fahren kann, auch in grobem geläuf. da ist hohe steuerkopfsteifigkeit ein klarer vorteil.

die pm-aufnahme könnte allerdings wirklich dezenter daher kommen. 



spatzel schrieb:


> .............also ich finds ganz schick,nur das tapered Steuerrohr stört die Optik ein bischen,das wirkt zu wuchtig.....aber wahrscheinlich wie immer bei GTreis viel zu hoch.....was ja bei Jubis schon der Fall war......



1700 gbp sind in meinen augen ein absolut realistischer preis für diesen rahmen.  

insgesamt finde ich die ganzen gt 29er (zaskar, zaskar 100 und xizang) eine echte bereicherung mit vielen sehr guten details, wie z.b. wechselbaren ausfaller für ssp und schaltung.

beim neuen 911er plärrt auch erstmal jeder, dass die form verloren geht, aber am ende ist stillstand der tod und jeder 911er steht in der gleichen tradition. mit dem 9r xizang, oder zassi ist es für mich genauso.


----------



## versus (14. August 2011)

Syborg schrieb:


> Das es auch anders gehen kann beweist das Zaskar re-issue. Schade für GT, netter Versuch mehr aber auch nicht. Die Marke macht sich selbst kaputt.



mal ehrlich, das re-issue ist doch längst vergangen und vergessen. fandest du das wirklich einen gewinnbringenden beitrag zum erhalt marke?
die dinger sind dauernd auf ebay und hier ums eck hängt seit jahren einer im shop an der wand. selbst auf ricardo ging er nicht weg.


----------



## Bullfighter (28. Februar 2012)

Habe gerade das erste Bild von einem aufgebauten Xizang 9r gesehen und wollts euch nicht vorenthalten.


----------



## Ruffian (28. Februar 2012)

Wurde das Foto mit einer Zucchini geschossen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lolsen (28. Februar 2012)

Mal sehen wann das erste Userbike hier auftaucht


----------



## Bullfighter (14. März 2012)

Hier mal die 26" variante.




Sieht zumindest nicht wie 29" aus.


----------



## h0rst99 (14. März 2012)

"Available in both 26" & 29" frames"


----------



## DefektesKind (14. März 2012)

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=191524&highlight=xizang


----------



## devil-lime (14. März 2012)

Na gewonnen hat er aber auch durch die 26 Zoll nicht wirklich, finde ich.
Eigentlich finde ich ihn gut, ein paar nette Details, wenn nur dieser üble Knick im Unterrohr nicht wäre, warum machen sie das?


----------



## h0rst99 (14. März 2012)

Also.... gerade diesen Knick im Unterrohr finde ich sehr sexy!!

Durch diesen Knick, bei dieser Rohrstärke, kann man sehr gut "erkennen", dass es ein Titanrahmen ist, oder?

Ich find den Rahmen echt aller erste Sahne


----------



## tomasius (14. März 2012)

Ich werde meinem Xizang auch diesen Knick verpassen!
Mit 10 km/h gegen die Wand müsste doch reichen. 

Tom


----------



## h0rst99 (14. März 2012)




----------



## devil-lime (14. März 2012)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ich werde meinem Xizang auch diesen Knick verpassen!
> Mit 10 km/h gegen die Wand müsste doch reichen.
> 
> Tom



Mach ich mit meinem auch, vielleicht kannst du mir dann neue decals machen, immer schön am Knick entlang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (16. März 2012)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ich werde meinem Xizang auch diesen Knick verpassen!
> Mit 10 km/h gegen die Wand müsste doch reichen.
> 
> Tom



Tom, es ist ein (echtes) GT, da darfst Du ruhig noch nen bischen nachlegen. Echte Xizangs lassen sich eben nicht knicken. Und das ist gut so.

Schön ist der neue Rahmen auch in 26" nicht, finde ich.


----------



## Ketterechts (16. März 2012)

Das Ding ist genau so hässlich wie die neuen Breezer mit Knick :kotz:


----------

